# My addiction



## bama_beauty (Mar 1, 2008)

I have an addiciton to lip products. This is just what I have right now. I still have more over on the dresser. I love me some shiny lips


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!  You have so many lipglosses!!  Holy crap!!  That alone is killer!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love liplicious glosses! 
Nice Collection!


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2008)

wow cool packagings


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 1, 2008)

That pink Rimmel lipstick was one of my all time faves and the smell is amazing. Too bad they dont make those anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice collection!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 1, 2008)

holy moly! i have a lot of lip stuff too, but ur collection is huge!


----------



## jt1088 (Mar 1, 2008)

wowwwww.........


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 1, 2008)

Rimmel lipstick is hard to find now.....those hot pink tubes look like they belonged to Hello Kitty (ok, she doesn't have lips.....)


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 1, 2008)

oh my! great collection of lip stuff!


----------



## bama_beauty (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_That pink Rimmel lipstick was one of my all time faves and the smell is amazing. Too bad they dont make those anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice collection!_

 
I found that one a Big Lots a while back. 

I used to be a keyholder at B&BW so I got all the lip stuff when it first came out. We don't sell Goldie stuff anymore, so I had to buy it all up when I had the chance to.


----------

